

Ask HN: Is Twitter sign in down? - jfroma

I&#x27;m not able to sign in with any of my accounts.
======
lechatleon
"I MITMed Twitter for Android's login to see why it was failing.

The Twitter servers think it's 2015. Amazing."

[https://twitter.com/_Ninji/status/549365454322802688/photo/1](https://twitter.com/_Ninji/status/549365454322802688/photo/1)

------
narayanb
Happened to me as well. I was scared initially if it was hacked or something.
\- Got notification on phone saying I am signed out. \- Couldn't sign back in
from app or mobile web. \- Couldn't open my twitter page from mobile web. \-
Couldn't sign in from Desktop web. \- Could open my page from Desktop web. \-
Could sign in from desktop web. \- Still can't sign from Android app.

------
6nne
I got a notification on Android that I was signed out and I haven't been able
to sign back in. Everything's fine on my computer, though.

------
scrollaway
As usual, we see an influx of people managing apps relying on those
centralized services for authentication, the very gateway to the product those
people are selling. How much of your livelihood are you willing to wager on
the reliability on Twitter's servers?

Persona is decentralized _today_ , and no, it's not been abandoned by Mozilla.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Persona](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Persona)

------
ClifReeder
I got signed out of my Android client, can't log back in and if I go to my
profile url the user isn't found. Kinda concerning.

------
mkr-hn
Tweetdeck is showing all tweets as 365-364 days old in the stream, but has an
accurate date when you click for the full view. Web Twitter seems to be
unaffected. The forced mobile signouts started about a half hour ago (~7:20PM
ET) based on what I've seen in my feed.

------
TiltedKings
Yes. I just posted a similar link but it was taken down for some reason. I'm
curious why my post would be removed, but yours remains?

~~~
mkr-hn
flagkilled

Means enough people flagged it to kill it.

~~~
TiltedKings
Thanks for letting me know. I obviously should have given it a better title.

------
jfroma
Nothing here

[http://status.twitter.com](http://status.twitter.com)

~~~
Splendor
Now there is.

[http://status.twitter.com/post/106461837558/sign-in-
issue](http://status.twitter.com/post/106461837558/sign-in-issue)

------
play3r
Glad to see that others were "signed out." I was reluctant to retry.

------
Mz
I just tried to sign in, just to check for you, and got an error message:

Something is technically wrong.

Thanks for noticing—we're going to fix it up and have things back to normal
soon.

------
laex
I'm not able to logout from the web client.

------
palmaec
From Android only, it seems.

~~~
TiltedKings
Nope. If you're not signed in on a desktop/laptop you will get the same
message

~~~
palmaec
Ok. Just confirmed that.

------
totoroisalive
The android app loggued out

------
haidrali
Yes i think it was down

------
play3r
Glad to see that others got "signed out." I was reluctant to retry.

------
totoroisalive
Yes it is.

